# Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Ich baue gerade meinen Teich etwas um, brauche auch eine neue Ufermatte.
Beim ersten Bau habe ich was falsch gemacht, wusste nicht,dass die das Wasser rauszieht. 
Hier der Thread von September 2011: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33625

Ich will jetzt nicht wieder diegleiche haben. Der User "totti" meinte ja in dem Thema, dass diese obwohl er sie in der Kapillarsperre "gesichert" hat, Wasser rausgezogen hat. 
Also ich weiß jetzt genau, wie ich es machen muss. Dass die Folie im Kapillargraben rausragen muss bzw. höher sein muss als die Ufermatte, welche auch im Graben sein muss, weil sie da ja solange das Wasser aus dem Teich saugt, bis der Wasserspiegel im Graben gleich ist. Mein Graben ist nicht so breit, da könnte ich dann einfach zum Kaschieren große Steine rübertun.
ICH MÖCHTE KEINE SUMPFZONE HABEN. Will einfach nur, weil es schöner aussieht und die Folie vor UV und Eis schützt, eine Ufermatte haben.
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Wäre sehr nett,wenn ihr vielleicht auch direkt einen Link zur Verkaufsseite mitposten würdet. Ich brauche ca. 20m Länge und 1m Breite.
Vielen Dank!
VG, Corny


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Ufermattte ist empfehlenswert?*

:?


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Ufermattte ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Corny,

tut mir leid - aber die Ufermatten saugen alle. Wenn ich mir den alten Thread so anschaue, denke ich, Du hast sie falsch verbaut. Wie wäre es, wenn Du uns erst einmal ein aktuelles Foto zeigst, wie Du das Ufer jetzt gestalten willst. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Möglichkeit für Dich, ohne Ufermatte zu arbeiten. 
Und warum willst Du keine Sumpfzone? Ich glaube, Du meinst den Ufergraben?


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Ufermattte ist empfehlenswert?*

hallo christine, 
ich mach mal ein paar bilder. 
ja klar, letztes mal habe ich sie falsch verbaut, weil ich gar nicht wusste,dass sie das wasser saugt.
jetzt würde ich es aber genau richtig machen. 
ich brauch also eine ganz normale ufermatte (mind. 5mm dick, möglichst feinporig, mind. 70 cm breit und ca. 20m lang). 
kann jemand eine empfehlen?


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Ufermattte ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich diese hier verwendet (allerdings nur in 50 cm Breite)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ufermatte-Bo...ch_Zubehör&hash=item3cc57c3bd5#ht_4627wt_1037

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Ufermattte ist empfehlenswert?*

hi nori,
die sieht gut aus. werde ich mir wahrscheinlich bestellen in 0,75m breite.  könntest du evtl. mal ein paar bilder posten, wo man sieht wie das bei dir aussieht? und das funktioniert optimal bei dir? kein wasserverlust?


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Ufermattte ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich hab die Matte nur da benutzt, wo es nötig war - also wo die nackte Folie sichtbar war.
Die Matte wächst mit der Zeit mit ein - Wasserverlust hast du immer - auch Pflanzen, die sich auf der Matte ansiedeln,  holen sich Wasser.
Es ist auch nicht wichtig, dass die 20m im Stück sind - das Verlegen von kürzeren Stücken geht entschieden leichter.
Ich mache keine gezielten Wasserwechsel - wenn mal was fehlt wird halt nachgefüllt - entweder per Regen oder per Leitung - deshalb achte ich nicht sonderlich auf Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Ufermattte ist empfehlenswert?*

einmal rundherum bei meinem teich sind ca. 15,20m. dann brauche ich ja schon 16m. ist ja besser, als wenn ich 2 mal 8 oder 4 mal 4 bestelle. wegen versandkosten. die muss ich eh bevor es um die kurve geht, abschneiden. 
ich habe übrigens noch einige meter von meiner alten ufermatte. die ist aber nachdem ich sie abgemacht habe, ziemlich dreckig. kann ich die so nehmen oder müsste ich das alles erst saubermachen?


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

*Ufermatte / gewünschte Verlegungsmethode*

Hallo!

Ich würde meine Ufermatte gerne exakt so wie auf dem Bild oben auf dieser Seite verlegen:
http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html
Da ist die Ufermatte im Wasser, geht dann über den Uferbereich in einen anscheinend ganz schmalen Ufergraben, wo dann die Folie rausragt. 
Da bräuchte ich dann kein Kies oder sonstiges in den Graben zutun, sondern einfach nur die Ufermatte rein, Folie muss am Ende höher stehen als die Matte und etwas rausragen. Dann auf die überlappende Folie zum Kaschieren Steine drauf. Stimmt´s? Aber der Graben müsste sehr schmal sein.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (31. Juli 2013)

Naja. Im Prinzip alles korrekt. Aber von einem Graben würde ich da nicht sprechen. Auch nicht von einem schmalen ;-)


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte / gewünschte Verlegungsmethode*

Hi!
Ich weiß nicht, ne Ufermatte hat eine starke Verdunstung und solch ein Buckel wie auf Dein Bild   fördert das ganze noch. Dann kommt es noch auf die umliegende Vegetation drauf an. Alles was Samen bildet verfängt sich in der Ufermatte und wächst gut an. 
Meine Ufermatte liegt jetzt das vierte Jahr am Teich, darauf wächst: Tuja,Weide,__ Tannen,__ Farne,__ Binsen,Gräser aller Art und Moose. Da muss ich natürlich Unkraut rupfen.
Im Wasser schwimmt sie auf, entweder Du klebst sie mit PVC-Kleber an der  Teichfolie an oder legst Steine in einige Taschen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Corny80 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte / gewünschte Verlegungsmethode*

sollte ich es eher so machen, wie hier von den profis beschrieben?
http://www.naturagart.com/teichuferbau/naturagart-ufermatte

bei meinem teich ist es im vorderen bereich so wie auf dem ersten bild und im hinteren wie auf dem zweiten. aber wäre es ok, wenn ich es im vorderen bereich (da wo halt bei mir die erste terrasse ca. 10 cm tief ist) so mache wie auf dem ersten bild und im hinteren bereich (da wo es bei mir direkt steil runter geht) die ufermatte im wasser mit meinem beidseitigen folienklebeband (ubbink) an die folie klebe? 
so hab ich mir das jetzt gedacht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo Corny,
ich habe rund um meinen Teich die Ufermatte, ich habe allerdings immer nur maximal
2 m Stücke gemacht, sonst werden die Ufermatten viel zu schwer zum verlegen wenn
sie eingesandet sind.
Ich wollte einen Ufergraben und somit ein gezieltes Saugen der Ufermatte.
Schau mal in meinen Thread Teichumbau unten in meiner Signatur dort hab ich es auf
zweierlei Arten beschrieben wie ich meine Ufermatten verlegt habe, einmal in den Ufergraben
und einmal einfach senkrecht nach oben.
Auf alle Fälle schaut der Teichrand in meinen Augen mit Ufermatte wesentlich schöner aus
als ohne.
Aber warum machst Du zumindest nicht einen ganz schmalen Ufergraben?
Was darin alles blüht und wächst ist schon sehr beeindruckend.

LG Markus


----------



## Corny80 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

hallo markus,
ich will ja auf jeden fall einen ufergraben machen, möchte aber nicht,dass darin was wächst, nur AUF der ufermatte, da werde ich sand "einschlämmen" und irgendeinen schönen __ bodendecker sähen. dazwischen schöne steine unterschiedlicher größen. ich werde also meinen vorhandenen ufergraben etwas verschmälern, damit ich die hinten hochgestellte teichfolie nach vorne über den ufergraben (wo dann ja wasser drin sein wird) klappen kann und auch etwas kleinere steine drüber machen kann zum kaschieren. ich weiß nämlich,dass da total viel unkraut wuchern wird, brennnesseln, löwenzahn und dergleichen. muss nicht sein. bei uns wächst so viel außerhalb des teichs und im und auf dem teich hab ich mehr als genug pflanzen. 
aber so wie ich das jetzt beschrieben habe mit dem drüberklappen der hochstehenden teichfolie und steine drübertun, würde das klappen,oder? das würde ich gerne wissen.
vg, corny


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo Corny,
so klappt das auf alle Fälle wie NG das beschrieben hat.

LG Markus


----------



## Kolja (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo Corny,

warum möchtest du einen Ufergraben, wenn darin nichts wachsen soll? Ich verstehe deinen Randaufbau nicht richtig.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2013)

na ja, ich möchte halt,dass die ufermatte im wasser steht, übers wasser hängen sieht blöd aus. also wird sie früher oder später (mal mehr, mal weniger) wasser saugen. und NUR DESWEGEN brauche ich halt einen ufergraben, wo dieses rausgezogene wasser bleiben kann. würden die ufermatten kein wasser ziehen, bräuchte ich keinen ufergraben. na ja, aber man braucht ja sowieso eine kapillarsperre in form eines grabens um den teich, ufermatte hin oder her.
die pflanzen, die dann im ufergraben wachsen würden, wären ja sozusagen noch im teichbereich und entziehen dem auch wasser. AUF der ufermatte darf was wachsen (da säe ich was an), dahinter nicht. erst deutlich außerhalb des teichbereichs.

man könnte meinen graben dann auch nicht mehr als UFERgraben bezeichnen, sondern mehr als saugsperre bzw. "kapillargraben", wenn man so will. es ist dann natürlich kein klassischer ufergraben mehr.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo Corny,

willst Du uns veräppeln? So einen Quatsch habe ich lange nicht gelesen.

Wenn Du keinen Ufergraben möchtest, dann laß ihn doch weg. Du brauchst keinen, nur weil Du mit der Ufermatte die Folie kaschieren willst 

Du lässt am Teichrand die Folie hochstehen und die Ufermatte legst Du drauf und lässt sie wie eine zweite Schicht auch hochstehen. Von aussen brauchst Du dann natürlich eine Gegenkante, an der die Folie hochstehen kann. Das können z.B. Steine sein. Innen brauchst Du ab und zu etwas, um die Ufermatte zu beschweren, z.B. also mal einzelne Steine, die etwas Gewicht haben.
Das könnte z.B. so aussehen, wie auf dieser Zeichnung:





(Foto geklaut bei Thias aus diesem Beitrag: Ufergestaltung)
Lass dich von den Materialangaben nicht irritieren, es geht nur um die Stellung.
Statt Vlies legst Du Ufermatte auf die Folie.


----------



## einfachichKO (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

oh ha!.....


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

was ist dann mit der kapillarsperre, brauch man die dann nicht?
das mit den hohen steinen dahinter sieht doch nicht gut aus.
innen klebe ich die ufermatte ja fest. also kann ich meinen ufergraben zuschütten, auf dem uferwall die folie hochstehen lassen, darüber die ufermatte auch hochstehen lassen und dahinter normale große steine nehmen? denn so unnatürliche randsteine möchte ich nicht haben.  und wenn das dann da hochsteht, sieht das doch blöd aus. hat jemand noch eine bessere skizze?  sorry für mein nicht vorhandenes know-how.  bin kein bau-experte. habe sowas erst einmal gemacht vor 2 jahren und damals einige fehler gemacht, die ich jetzt vermeiden möchte.


----------



## Kolja (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo Corny,



> na ja, aber man braucht ja sowieso eine kapillarsperre in form eines grabens um den teich, ufermatte hin oder her.


Für eine Kapillarsperre braucht man keinen Graben!

Das rote auf dem Bild ist die Kapillarsperre.
 



> hat jemand noch eine bessere skizze?


Na, besser geht es doch nicht.

Welche Steine du letztendlich nimmst ist doch egal, hauptsache die Folie steht nach oben und die Ufermatte ist innerhalb der Folie.

Zeichne doch mal wie du es vorhast.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt:
 
ich will die ufermatte ja sehen auf dem uferwall, die will ich ja auch einsäen. die sieht ja schön aus.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Lieber Corny,

auf die Kapillarsperre kannst Du nicht verzichten (es sei denn, Du möchtest jeden Tag Wasser nachfüllen).

Bevor wir hier weiter machen, musst Du bitte ein bisschen lesen gehen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228

Dann sollte Dir einiges klarer werden.

Und vielleicht auch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15099

Edit: Grad Deine Skizze gesehen. Diesen Mini-"Ufergraben" kannst Du Dir getrost schenken. Das ist nur unnötiges Gefriemel. Solange der Wall höher als der Wasserspiegel ist.


----------



## Kolja (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Aha, jetzt ist es verständlich.

Lass den Graben weg und stell die Folie einfach hoch, wie auf der Skizze von Thias. Was willst du Wasser in etwas ziehen, wo nichts wachsen soll.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

ok. danke.
kann mal jemand einfach meine skizze verbessern? dann schütte ich meinen kleinen graben einfach zu. was mache ich mit der hochgestellten folie genau und mit der ufermatte? nach vorne über den wall klappen und kaschieren? dahinter steine...
nochmal zum verständnis, so möchte ich es haben: http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html 
oben das bild. was muss ich dafür genau machen, wäre nett wenn man es auf meiner skizze ändern würde.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

eine kleine ritze brauche ich aber schon hinter dem wall,oder? auf dem bild ist das ja auch so. da geht die ufermatte dann nach unten rein, halt ganz schmal.


----------



## Kroenen (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Unsere Ufer-matte zieht auch Wasser raus, allerdings immer bis zu einem Punkt, ca. 3 cm unter Kante. Wir haben da kein Problem mit, wir füllen alle 2 Wochen diese 3 cm auf und haben so unseren Zyklus für einen regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo Corny,
egal ob mit oder ohne Graben - die Ufermatte darf nicht "an der Folie" übr die Folie hinausragen. Ich denke, das hast Du verstanden, aber es ist nicht allen klar. Dein Ufergraben wäre also (in Richtung Ufer
1) Ufermatte nach oben,
2) Steine unterhalb Folienkante, um Ufermatte auf Abstand (von Folienrand) zu halten,
3) Folienkante, die beiderseitig (!) frei nach oben steht.
Nur so wirst Du glücklich. Es bedeutet viel Arbeit, solch einen Rand sauberzuhalten, wenn das Wasser nur knapp unterhalb Folienkane steht.
Wenn es Stellen gibt, wo der Teichrand um einiges höher liegt als der Wasserstand im Teich, dann vereinfacht sich vieles. Die Schicht im Teichinneren zu Folie sollte dann nur kapillarbrechende Eigenschaften aufweisen (Steine, gebunden mit Mörtel, oder frei liegende große Steine etc), um Diffusion von Wasser zu behindern.


----------



## Corny80 (3. Aug. 2013)

aber auf dem bild hier 
http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html
geht die ufermatte doch in die ritze nach unten rein, aus der dann die folienenden senkrecht rausragen. 
ja, ich habe einige stellen, wo der teichrand höher liegt als der wasserstand.
ich bitte um eine skizzierung. danke! man kann das bildlich immer besser verstehen. möchte nichts falsch machen.

ich habe auch einen bereich, wo ich keine obere terrasse habe, sondern wo es direkt steil nach unten zur tiefsten stelle (ca. 1,30m) geht. da mache ich es dann wohl am besten so, wie hier auf dem zweiten bild:
http://www.naturagart.com/teichuferbau/naturagart-ufermatte
also einfach die ufermatte in den schmalen graben legen und die folie zwischen zwei steine klemmen.


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo Corny,

ja, so kannst Du es machen. Hauptsache ist immer, zum Schluß steht der Folienrand nach oben.


----------



## Corny80 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

wenn ich diese schmale ritze mache, wo ich die ufermatte reinlege und wo die folie hinten hochsteht, wie halt auf dem bild hier,
http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html
dann zieht die ufermatte mir das wasser da rein, bis dort der wasserstand des teichs erreicht ist,oder? das müsste ja bei so einem schmalen graben sehr schnell der fall sein. auf jeden fall viel schneller als wenn man einen richtigen ufergraben hat.
was mache ich mit der hochstehenden folie, die man ja noch sehen wird? kann ich die einfach nach vorne auf den uferwall klappen und mit steinen kaschieren?


----------



## Kolja (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Das kannst du so machen. Aber warum du unbedingt diesen kleinen Graben machen möchtest, den du dann auch noch zuklappst bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Das ist doch unnötige Fummelei.


----------



## Corny80 (4. Aug. 2013)

ja, weil ich doch einen uferwall möchte. ich will nicht die ufermatte hochklappen und dann so einen pflasterweg haben wie auf der einen skizze. ich möchte einen schönen 20cm breiten uferwall auf der die ufermatte liegt. und dann muss die doch wie auf dem besagten foto eine ritze machen wo die ufermatte und die folie reinkommen. sonst hab ich keine kapilllarsperre.
hier nochmal, da sieht man doch wie die ufermatte und die folie in eine ritze gehen, ufermatte bleibt darin, folie ragt raus.

http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html

na ja, wahrscheinlich geht es auch anders, dass man dann hinter dem wall die folie und die ufermatte hochstellt, aber ich mache ich es genau so wie dem bild.


----------



## Corny80 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Sorry, blumenelse. Ich würde nur noch eins gerne wissen zum Thema Ufermatte, danach ist Schluss, versprochen. 
Bei der Erstbefüllung mache ich den Teich bis zum gewünschten Wasserstand voll, die Ufermatte hat noch nichts rausgesogen.
Dann zieht das Teil mir Wasser aus dem Teich in die Ritze, bis die Wasserspiegel in Teich und Ritze gleich sind. Das wird auf jeden Fall so sein. Damit habe ich dann nicht mehr den gewünschten Wasserstand im Teich. Den will ich aber natürlich wiederhaben. Also muss ich etwas nachfüllen. 
So, was passiert dann? Kann ich den gewünschten Wasserstand gar nicht wiederbekommen, weil die dann wieder was raussaugt oder muss ich nur einmal nachfüllen und gut is?
Tut mir leid, aber das werde ich ja wohl noch fragen dürfen. 
Hier eine Skizze dazu: 
  

Ein schöner Wasserstand (hoch genug, knapp unter Kante) ist für die Optik sehr wichtig. Vor meinem Umbau war ich damit immer unzufrieden.


----------



## Doc (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hi,

das Wasser im "Minigraben - Schlitz wird genauso hoch steigen, wie das Teichniveau.

Die senkrecht aufgestellte Folie zum Abschluss (Kapillarsperre) sollte höher sein als der höchste Punkte der Ufermatte und auch als das Erdreich.

Schau z.B. mal hier ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren


----------



## Corny80 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

danke markus.
die folie muss also höher sein als der höchste punkt der ufermatte und als das erdreich.
aber ich kann die folie ja nicht so hochgestellt lassen,das sähe ja nicht schön aus. ich muss sie kaschieren, indem ich sie nach vorne klappe (also zum uferwall hin) und steine drauf tue. ist das ok? oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Aug. 2013)

Ich habe die Ufermatte ringsrum
im Teich

Mal mit Platten drauf
Mal mit einer Aluleiste hoch geführt
Und manchmal auf Betonierte Ufermatte

Guckst du


----------



## lollo (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Hallo,

da der andere Thread ja geschlossen wurde, laufen die Antworten ein wenig durcheinander.
Du solltest dich aber auch darauf beschränken nicht an mehreren Stellen die gleiche Fragen zu stellen.

Die Saugwirkung der Matten ist begrenzt, das heißt, es gibt hier kein perpetuum mobile und die Matte saugt unbegrenzt. Das hängt einfach auch mit der Höhe deines Walles zusammen wie hoch du diesen aufgeschüttet hast. Ist dieser hoch genug, wird die Matte in der Rille nicht nass.

Mit einem kleinen Stück Matte und einem Eimer Wasser kannst du so etwas mal testen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Du musst sie ja nicht 10 cm hoch stehen lassen. Wenige Zentimeter (2-3) reichen aus. Am Anfang sieht man die hochstehende Folie natürlich. Aber nach einem Jahr sollten die Pflanzen so eingewachsen sein, dass man die Folie kaum mehr sieht.

Merke: je weniger Du hoch stehen lässt, desto öfter und genauer musst Du kontrollieren, ob nicht Pflanzen mit ihren Wurzeln von der einen auf die andere Seite gewachsen sind (also vom Erdbereich in den schmalen Ufergraben) und das Wasser aus dem Graben ziehen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Noch was: mach Dich nicht verrückt mit dieser Saug-Geschichte und den Ufermatten. Ich habe bei mir sicherlich keine 10000%ige Kapillarsperre, weil ich die Folie nur ganz knapp abgeschnitten habe (max. 1 cm). Dann saugt halt mal die eine oder andere Pflanze ein paar Tassen Wasser raus. Na und? Ich musste auch jeden Fall deswegen noch nie Wasser nachfüllen. Wenn, dann nur bei Hitze und Wind - das macht sich bemerkbar.

Hier nochmals eine Skizze, wie ich es gemacht habe. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass die Folie weiter hoch steht wie die Matte.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*



Corny80 schrieb:


> Sorry, blumenelse. Ich würde nur noch eins gerne wissen zum Thema Ufermatte, danach ist Schluss, versprochen.



Corny, hier kannst Du ja gerne weiterfragen - aber nicht einfach in einem anderen Thread wieder von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Corny80 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*



FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Du musst sie ja nicht 10 cm hoch stehen lassen. Wenige Zentimeter (2-3) reichen aus. Am Anfang sieht man die hochstehende Folie natürlich. Aber nach einem Jahr sollten die Pflanzen so eingewachsen sein, dass man die Folie kaum mehr sieht.
> 
> Merke: je weniger Du hoch stehen lässt, desto öfter und genauer musst Du kontrollieren, ob nicht Pflanzen mit ihren Wurzeln von der einen auf die andere Seite gewachsen sind (also vom Erdbereich in den schmalen Ufergraben) und das Wasser aus dem Graben ziehen.



ja, deswegen würde ich gerne mehr hochstehen lassen. 
ich hätte auf diese frage gerne noch eine klare antwort. 
darf ich die senkrecht hochstehende folie (bei mir dann vielleicht ca. 4cm oder so) nach vorne auf das ende des uferwalls klappen und mit steinen kaschieren oder nicht? muss ich es so lassen und abwarten bis hinter der folie was gewachsen ist, so dass man sie nicht mehr sieht.
auf jeden fall schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*



Corny80 schrieb:


> darf ich die senkrecht hochstehende folie (bei mir dann vielleicht ca. 4cm oder so) nach vorne auf das ende des uferwalls klappen und mit steinen kaschieren oder nicht?



Bei meinem Teich sieht man an keiner Stelle die Folie,..

Am "Steinrand",..rechts  habe ich überall die Folie ca. 15cm länger gelassen und AUF die Ufermatte geklappt,.. und Steinplatte drauf

Da läuft NICHTS durch Kapilarwirkung nach aussen,..

Im Sommer >30grad merkt man auch bei 15.000 Liter, dass Wasser bei vielen Uferdämmen schon etwas eher verdunsten,..







Und im Filtergraben habe ich die Matte unter der Holzterasse mit einer Aluleiste unsichtbar befestigt (erst dranschrauben und zurück klappen)


----------



## Corny80 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

aha, ok. so traue ich mir das aber nicht zu das so hinzukriegen.  bin nicht so der handwerker-typ.
ich würde es wie schon oft erwähnt gerne so machen:
http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html
frage ist jetzt, ob ich auch in diesem fall die folie auf den wall klappen und mit steinen kaschieren darf.


----------



## meinereiner (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

Ja


----------



## Corny80 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*



meinereiner schrieb:


> Ja


das nenne ich doch mal eine klare antwort.


----------



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

hier mal ein paar bilder von meiner baustelle:
 

 

 

den uferwall hatte ich vor an einigen stellen etwas breiter zu machen (auf ca. 20 cm) und dahinter dann den besagten schmalen graben (ritze als saugsperre). da kommt dann erst das vlies, dann die folie und dann die ufermatte rein. folie muss senkrecht hochstehen, höher sein als alles andere.


----------



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Ufermatte - mit möglichst wenig Wasserverlust?*

also meinen ursprünglichen breiteren graben hab ich erstmal mit feuchter erde zugeschüttet wie man sieht. wenn die erde etwas trockener geworden ist, kann ich den wall dann neu formen.  20 cm breit ca.


----------

